# Server 2003 slow copy from external drives



## cerksees (Jun 26, 2010)

I just re-installed SBS 2003 when the drives in the RAID array failed. I rebuilt it without a RAID. I am experiencing excrutiatingly slow copying from external USB drives. 

All Windows freeze while copying a large file (2GB+) from the external drive to the C drive. I have tried more than one external drive to eliminate drive problems as a cause. 

I have scanned the c: drive (chkdsk /R /X c for errors and found none. 

I have downloaded all current drivers from the Dell site and installed them.

Copying from internal drive to internal drive does not cause the freezing or very slow copy speeds. 

This is a Dell Poweredge sc420 with dual Hitachi 500 GB drives and 1 GB RAM. I have searched the web over but have yet to find a solution. Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mauritz (Aug 5, 2010)

sometimes (older) servers have on the front usb 1.0.
and on the motherbord behind 2.0.
In witch port you have it?

<mauritz>
netherlands


----------

